# Egypt sentences 14 to death



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

ISMAILIA, Egypt, Sept 24 (Reuters) - An Egyptian court sentenced on Monday 14 militant Islamists to death by hanging and four to life imprisonment over attacks on army and police forces in the Sinai Peninsula last year.

The men, who belonged to a militant group called Tawheed and Jihad, were charged by the prosecutor with killing three police officers, an army officer and a civilian in attacks carried out in June and July, 2011.

Eight of the 14 death sentences were in absentia, court sources said. 

Egypt sentences 14 to death over Sinai attacks | News by Country | Reuters


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Barbaric


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

aykalam said:


> ISMAILIA, Egypt, Sept 24 (Reuters) - An Egyptian court sentenced on Monday 14 militant Islamists to death by hanging and four to life imprisonment over attacks on army and police forces in the Sinai Peninsula last year.
> 
> The men, who belonged to a militant group called Tawheed and Jihad, were charged by the prosecutor with killing three police officers, an army officer and a civilian in attacks carried out in June and July, 2011.
> 
> ...


Just wondering? Seems like President Morsi feels he needs more troops in the Sinai to curb this problem. I guess the Islamists are out to scuttle the peace treaty between Egypt and Israel. Egypt will have to find a way to manage the Sinai better, and keep it safe. Been a bit hesitant to travel via St Catherine to Dahab lately. Every time the police picks up a local Bedouin, they simply take a tourist hostage and get the guy back! Dont fancy that.


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

*I know your feelings about capital punishment...*



MaidenScotland said:


> Barbaric


So what other deterent do you think will work in this barbaric part of the world?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have no idea what would work. as stated earlier this week in another thread. 

The death penalty is not a deterrent anywhere in the world, if it was then there would be no one sitting on death row and of course you will always get people who are prepared to die for their cause.. so how do you punish them? keep them alive! 
The death penalty has been called for a person who has made a film.. and for someone who has taken the life of another person how can you possibly think that these two things deserve the same punishment

Egypt justice is still biased against Copts... another good reason not to have the death penalty 

Court Rulings Mirror Fears, Hopes in Egyptian Vote


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Eco-Mariner said:


> So what other deterent do you think will work in this barbaric part of the world?





I believe the death penalty is barbaric in any part of the world.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> I have no idea what would work. as stated earlier this week in another thread.
> 
> The death penalty is not a deterrent anywhere in the world, if it was then there would be no one sitting on death row and of course you will always get people who are prepared to die for their cause.. so how do you punish them? keep them alive!
> The death penalty has been called for a person who has made a film.. and for someone who has taken the life of another person how can you possibly think that these two things deserve the same punishment
> ...




and to add to this... Why wasn't the drug addict who killed his mother in Maadi about 6 years not hung? quite simply because he was dual nationality he also held a British Passport.. if he was Egyptian he would swung.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Race and the Death Penalty | Death Penalty Information Center


----------

